# Das Glück der Freundschaft, Op. 88



## nathanspap (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't seem to find a good English translation to the subject Lied. I have tried my hand at it, and I was wondering if someone whose German is better than mine could critique the following and suggest improvements. Thanks to whoever responds.

Das Glück der Freundschaft, The Happiness of Friendship 
Op. 88 

Der lebt ein Leben wonniglich, He lives a blissful life, 
Dess Herz ein Herz gewinnt; Who wins another's heart.
Geteilte Lust verdoppelt sich, For shared pleasure doubles,
Geteilter Gram zerrinnt. But shared grief melts away.

Beblümte Wege wandelt ab, Wandering down flowery paths
Wem trauliches Geleit; In intimate companionship,
Den Arm die gold'ne Freundschaft gab Golden friendship gives him its arm
In dieser eh'rnen Zeit. In this trying time.

Sie weckt die Kraft und spornt den Mut It awakens strength and inspires courage
Zu schönen Taten nur, For noble deeds only,
Und nährt in uns die heil'ge Glut And nourishes in us a sacred ardor
Für Wahrheit und Natur. For truth and nature.

Erreichet hat des Glückes Ziel, The goal of happiness is reached 
Wer eine Freundin fand, By the one who finds a maiden
Mit dem der Liebe Zartgefühl With whom tender love
Ihn inniglich verband. Intimately binds him.

Entzückt von ihr, ihr beigesellt, Delighted by her, united in her,
Verschönert sich die Bahn; His path is brightened.
Durch sie allein blüht ihm die Welt Through her alone the world blooms,
Und alles lacht ihn an. And everything smiles upon him.


----------



## nathanspap (Jan 12, 2008)

I guess I should have mentioned that it is a Beethoven Lied.


----------

